# Hygrolon Alternative?



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Per searching I've seen a few threads about Hygrolon alternatives posted up and one of the most recent mentioned some fabric found at Joann's. Per some regular time wasting last night on Amazon I stumbled upon something that looks almost familiar that is used for speaker covers and is used to wick away moisture.

Speaker Cloth

This got me curious so I searched specifically for "Hygrolon" and a handful of similar items were in the list. I wonder if these will be decent alternatives. It's been a while since I priced out Hygrolon, but it was not always in stock and when it was the sizes of the sheets were limited and due to supply and demand had a cost associated with the limited supply. Things might have changed now, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm also curious to know if garden weed control sheet (not the PVC/rubber one) might work?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I bought that “hydrolon” speaker/car seat cover material from amazon and I couldn’t get the plastic chemical smell to dissipate and I returned it and bought the actual thing😒


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Good to know. Nothing is like an original, but I figured I'd ask!


----------

